# Help again please with our France trip



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

You guys have been a great help in previous years with your tips and advice so can I rely on you again?

We are booked on Eurotunnel on the 1st June and will spend three weeks travelling around France. In previous years we have concentrated on the west side down as far as the Dordogne then up through the middle to Orleans and the west side of Paris.

This time we thought we ought to try the east side of Paris down through or near the following towns/villages, Lille,St Quentin, Reims, Chalon en Champagne, St Dizier, Chaumont, Dijon, Lyon and across to Rodez then meander up the west side back home.

We want to make as much use of Aires as possible and have all the books and the Icampsite dongle. Also lots of POIs on the Satnav.

The question is do we have a plan (considering we can change our mind from day to day as this is France and we have no restrictions)?

Are there any places on this route that we ought to see? What about good Aires? We like cycling and walks. Any advice will be gratefully received.

Terry

P.S. Thanks to MandyandAndy for the VillagesdeFrance website I've bookmarked it. Should be very useful.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just to the SW of St Dizier is Lac du Der Chantecoqc, the largest manmade lake in France. There are three good aires dotted strategically around the lake, see my mini write up >here<

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If history interests you the area around Verdun is well worth a visit: http://www.ww1battlefields.co.uk/verdun.html absolutely shocking and very sobering but well worth knowing about.

The whole Western Front is fascinating but perhaps overwhelming after a day or two, Alan.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nuit St George, for me is a must, marvel at the extent of the vines, and the history, there are some wonderful aires and campsites.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We tend to do east or west France rather than both now and we have 6 weeks to do it in on each holiday    Just a thought.

We have quite taken to Burgundy including the Beaujolais area where there is so much to explore. Do you need to do the western bit as well as the east? My own love of the west means we go there at least once per year, but if you don't know the east bit then you might want to concentrate on it for one holiday. One bit we really like is the Drome. It lies just below and to the east of Lyon. I think it's the bit everyone bypasses on the mad hike to Provence so it is quite but with lovely villages lying in beautiful valleys. 

We always have a plan and often plan B too. However, if a road looks inviting or we get a recommendation from someone we meet doing the washing up on a site, both plans get ditched and off we go somewhere else :wink: 

We use municipal campsites so can't comment on aires - although the "aire" at Die in the Drome is part of the campsite and looks fine - at least it was 3 years ago!

Have a lovely holiday where ever you end up.

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Last summer we spent a lot of time in the south of France working our way from Annecy down to the Verdon Gorges in the south East and then slowly working our way west. If your going as far down as Rodez then there are some great places to see.

Most of them are documented in our blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk under Blog and Summer 2011 just over half way down. (its very long!)

Off the top of my head highlights were East to West, the Verdon Gorges and Lake St Croix (simply fantastic but a good way East), L'Ardeche region and gorges, River Tarn near St Rome De Tarn near Millau and also nearby Lake Paraloupe, The Averyon Region and the Lot.

Some cracking Aires all along the way.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been to Riems several times with work but never as a tourist, it's definitely one of those places on my must visit wishlist, the cathedral is stunning.

Don't know what the city is like to drive around as I was always being driven (in a bus with a bunch of other herberts before you get the idea I was in chauffeur driven luxury).

If you go there let us all know how you got on.

MrWez


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Lille in a Motorhome - I wouldnt bother went to the Christmas Market in the car and that was bad enough (personal opinion only), 
St Quentin there is a lovely CCC Site there which we stayed at a while ago
Reims/Chalon en Champagne some lovely France Passion sites around there (if you like Snails then the FP Site at Bouzy is great but you need to arrive when they are open.)
St Dizier as previously stated Lac du Chantecoqc (we know it as Lac du Der if its the same one) has a really nice Aire. Good Motorhome dealer in St Dizier - we normally pop in when down there.
Chaumont, the Aire by the river was nice.

Spent this morning planning trip to Bordeaux but the memories just brought back to me have me thinking of changing the plan.........


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

In the Champagne area, Epernay is a lovely town - dominated by the big producers; have a trip round Mercier's (put aside a morning and allow for some more than just the one "sample"! ) A good municipal by the side of the river. And as has been mentioned, going down to Lyon you should not miss the Macon white wine area (where Chardonnay started out!), and Beaujolais for the reds. The area around Fleurie and Ville Morgon is lovely countyisde and of course the various Crus de Beaujolais all originate from there. The village of Fleurie is a lovely place, and has a superb Municipal site . It's managed by one of the local growers, and there are tastings at the site twice a week - the local growers take it in turns. As well as the municipals there are aires and France Passion sites at vineyards.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Definately go to Reims Cathedral - its pretty impressive[/img]


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

An area almost completely missed by visitors is the Jura mountains from up by Mulhouse down to Bourg en Bresse.

Gentle mountains perfect for walking, uncrowded and friendly people.

The river Doubs is beautiful and has a few surprising towns on it's banks (including the Bugatti museum). The closer to Switzerland you go the more often you see German influence.

It really is a hidden gem


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Givry by Chalon sur seine off the A6 is a great little aire right by a town and excellent for cycling as right by cycle track. Its in "all the aires book".
I would be wary of LYON as I have not heard good reports. Do not stay on any motorway aires near Lyon. If staying then I believe a campsite may be better. Others will advice who have been there I am sure
Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Whilst in the Champagne areaa visit to the de Gaulle museum and memorial at Colombay-les-deux-Eglise is worth a visit. The museum is closed Tuesdays and there is a good free aire behind the Marie. There is a good aire at Froncles at the Halte Nautique which is €1.50 pn.
The aire at Rodez is good but the municipal campsite is closer to the town centre and not expensive. Whilst in the Aveyron not far from Rodez there is a good permitted overnighting on Lac Parloup close to Salles -Curan. There is also a good aire at Pont de Salars which is in the town.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Help again please with our France trip. Thanks to all*



teljoy said:


> You guys have been a great help in previous years with your tips and advice so can I rely on you again?
> 
> We are booked on Eurotunnel on the 1st June and will spend three weeks travelling around France. In previous years we have concentrated on the west side down as far as the Dordogne then up through the middle to Orleans and the west side of Paris.
> 
> ...


Just want to thank you all for your suggestions. We now have a rough itinerary. As you all know we probably won't stick to it but it gives us a good guide to work from. Did not realise how much there is to see on the east side so our meandering back on the west side may turn into a quick dash. However first stop may be an Aire around Le Cateau Cambresis in the St Quentin area and on from there.
On a recent thread Zebedee mentioned POI's and I've now downloaded the file from campingcars-info.com which seems much better than the files I have currently.

Once again thanks

Terry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hello you two.

I know you both like to be well organised but come on, you know it's a complete waste of time drawing up an itinerary!!

Put your POIs, dongles, iCamps and Aire Guides in the glovebox and just drive south east - you'll know where to stop when you get there. 

What I have found over recent years is that the MH Parking Places on Campingcars contains some cracking little spots - I wouldn't call many/any of them aires but there are some superb locations - some just too good to add to MHF (but don't tell anyone I said that).

Enjoy your trip - I hope to be about a month in front of you.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Hello you two.
> 
> I know you both like to be well organised but come on, you know it's a complete waste of time drawing up an itinerary!!
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

I know I should not have mentioned itinerary and getting organised where you are concerned. You are right as we probably will do as you suggest. But it is really helpful to have some idea of what is around that particular area and to know that we won't be disappointed.
I see that you are still in SA and am very envious. No good telling you to enjoy yourself. It's seems that is your life's work.

Happy days 
Terry and Joy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

teljoy said:


> Hi TonyI know I should not have mentioned itinerary and getting organised where you are concerned. You are right as we probably will do as you suggest. But it is really helpful to have some idea of what is around that particular area and to know that we won't be disappointed.
> I see that you are still in SA and am very envious. No good telling you to enjoy yourself. It's seems that is your life's work.Happy days
> Terry and Joy


I agree totally. I always do lots of homework on the areas I plan to go through, making a list of recommended spots - the problem is I rarely even follow that plan. So, as far as an itin... (sorry, I can't say that word twice in one thread) is concerned, it's a non event.

What I do enjoy is spending pre Christmas winter evenings with my Archie list of aires and Google Earth - where ever I do end up I know I've "explored" the aires in that Department and know which ones look best for me.

Yes, still here - a nice cool day today - sundowner calling


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Would definately recommend Reims then follow the champagne route o Epernay and south.

Another poster mentioned Givry> The cycle path Le Vois Verte is excellent as is Cluny a fabulous village at it southern end.
If you like fine food for a very special lunch or dinner Lameloise in Givry is one of the finest restaurants in all of france. Its not stuffy but the food and service is out of this world.

bon journee!


----------

